# Seiko Skx007 Bracelets - Jubilee / Oyster / President



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Slowly getting to grips with the array of Seiko diver models - a simple question someone could confirm for me.

What's the difference between the jubilee / oyster / president bracelets that ship on the standard SKX007's?

As far as I can tell from my reading so far:

Oyster - solid stainless steel links

Jubilee - solid outer links, inner shiny links are folded

President - no idea (looks like a half way between an Oyster and Jubilee - all links semi-conical and same size??)

Explanations of the differences between them along with any recommendations about most authentic for 'vintage' look, most comfortable, most durable etc welcome!

:cheers:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> Slowly getting to grips with the array of Seiko diver models - a simple question someone could confirm for me.
> 
> What's the difference between the jubilee / oyster / president bracelets that ship on the standard SKX007's?
> 
> ...


oyster- can be folded or solid

jubilee- solid outer and hollow inner, theres also a super jubilee which is all solid and a completely folded one, the last two may not be authentic seiko but show up a lot.

president- sold and folded I think

I like the president and the jubilee for comfort and looks.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Does not the oyster name refer to the shape of the links (ie oyster shaped)?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Jubilee is mega comfortable and looks very nice in most people's view.

Wore a Seiko Jubilee on my Kinetic diver every day for about 11 years without a problem. Never seems to dig in. Has enough flexibility not to self destruct when pushed.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - my other cunning theory is that the small links on a jubilee should hide small scratches better - big paneled oysters tend to show scratches quite easily....


----------

